# PROBLEM mit Eggdrop & Pisg



## CAMANOX (2. November 2004)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar läuft auf meinem Root unter Linux ein Eggdrop. Zudem läuft noch Pisg, mit dem man aus Channelstats HTML-Statistiken ertellen lassen kann.
Nur ist es mir langsam zu mühsam, die Stats manuell upzudaten. Deshalb habe ich mir ein TCL-Script für den Eggdrop besorgt, welches mir die Arbeit abnehmen soll. Nur wenn ich dieses ausführen will, kommt folgender Fehler.


```
[12:13] pisg-0.59: Channel Stats Generating.. please wait.

[12:13] Tcl error [pisg_dccstats]: couldn't execute "/irc/pisg": permission denied
```

Die Struktur meines Server sieht so aus.

root
--->
irc
--->
eggdrop --> scripts --> pisg.tcl (TCL-Script)
pisg --> pisg.cfg

Der Code des TCl-Scripts sieht so aus:


```
# path to pisg binary/executable *must be valid*
set pisgpath "/irc/pisg"

# path to pisg config *must be valid*
set pisgconfig "/irc/pisg/pisg.cfg"
```

Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## 4men (2. November 2004)

Hi

sieht für mich aus wie ein Rechteproblem.
Der User darf die Datei nicht ausführen, da er keine Recht dazu hat.
Du solltest klären welcher User dahinter steckt und ihm die nötigen Rechte zuteilen.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

mfg Christian


----------

